# FIFA Creation Center



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

Che cosa avete scaricato per ora? Io ho scaricato lo Shaktar e l'APOEL ma erano di fifa 12 sul CC ma a quanto pare me li scarica anche sul 13, cambia qualcosa?


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ho già scaricato una marea di squadre. Da quest'anno puoi pure mettere le squadre che scarichi in campionati gia esistenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho già scaricato una marea di squadre. Da quest'anno puoi pure mettere le squadre che scarichi in campionati gia esistenti.


La cosa brutta è che non puoi giocarci in amichevole se hai il match day attivo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2012)

scaricherò il prima possibile lo shakthar,la dinamo kiev,il besiktas e il fenerbache poi tutte le nazionali più mportanti che mancano


----------

